# New Build House - Electrics Question



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi All,

So as per another thread, we've done the deal on a new build house.

We're set to move in January or February, the house itself is just going through their own snagging and once contracts are exchanged this month they'll be putting in carpet for us.

Couple of questions. Do any of you know how they route electrical cables in these new builds?

For example, we know we want to add an extra socket or 2 in the kitchen. I've been reading up on Spurs or adding to ring.

I know ring will be more work but that would be the most 'original/genuine' way to do it? Will the cables from the plug sockets above the worktop be connected horizontally or will the cables go up into the ceiling, across and then down again?

I also want to add in under unit lighting to both add light to the work surface and also the neat little lights that illuminate across the floor.

On dry lined walls, are the electrics put into a channel in the blockwork on the outside and load bearing walls and then just routed through the stud wall?

I'm just wanting to know in anticipation as if I need to pull off a load of plaster board to add in a few things, I'll do that myself then get an electrician in to do the re-wiring. Then dry line it myself again.

Tips/Pointers/Advice all welcome.

I'd also be inclined to want to add in coax points to the rooms that don't have them and even have Cat 6 around the place too and want them all hidden.

Cheers


----------

